# 5 week old puppy not standing, walking



## mrs.salazar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello all, hoping to get some good advice on what to do with my new puppy friend. My sister-in-law's chihuahua had a litter of puppies, 3 but one died so there are two girls left. One girl is perfectly healthy and very active but the other one is not able to stand on her own or walk. She tries to walk but mostly scoots, and when she sits up she falls over on her side. The best comparison I can make is she looks intoxicated. 

She's been nursing well, using the bathroom fine, she plays with her sister (on her back.) The well puppy eats puppy food along with nursing but the sickly puppy can't chew the food even though she has teeth. 

The puppy isn't actually mine but my SIL was going to take her to the shelter today to have her put down. Of course I took one look at her and couldn't bear the thought of it. I took her to my vet but he's in surgery now so she's just being help up there until he can take a look at her. 

I guess my question is...has anyone ever experienced a puppy like this, and if so what was the outcome? I fear the prognosis will not be good, most likely neurological. The mother was too small to have the babies, in my opinion, because the sire was much larger than her. Maybe that hurt the puppy's development? The thing is, I want this puppy to live and for me to give it a happy home, but... I don't want the puppy to suffer or live a substandard life. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

no, but the symptoms sound ominous. please take the puppy to a vet...


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

im just guessing but could it maybe be an inner ear infection? I know that sounds silly, but we had a cat that couldnt walk straight and it was due to that.


----------



## mrs.salazar (Mar 19, 2010)

MagicRe said:


> no, but the symptoms sound ominous. please take the puppy to a vet...



Like I said she's at the vet right now, Banfield Hospital. Still waiting for the call, just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

mrs.salazar said:


> Like I said she's at the vet right now, Banfield Hospital. Still waiting for the call, just wondering if anyone else had a similar experience.


my bad..yes, you did say that....i, apparently, wasn't thinking before engaging thought to keyboard.

i wish you and your puppy the best of the best and you'll both be in my prayers...i think you made the right decision in trying to give the baby a chance, rather than put her down without knowing why.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this, but bless you for giving her a chance. At least you can find out what might be wrong. Crossing my fingers for you. Please update us when you learn more.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

any results on the pup yet 
jamie


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you have an update?


----------



## mrs.salazar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all, thanks for your concern.  Puppy is playing on my lap as we speak, biting at my pants. She's very active and playful! The vet said a big problem of hers was that she had low sugar which I knew was common in smaller breed puppies, so I have nutrical for her but he did say that yes she might have a pinched or damaged valve that's not allowing proper drainage in her brain and putting pressure on her spinal cord. He said that unless I wanted to spend thousands of dollars there was no way to know for sure. He sounded pretty optimistic though because he said she had a lot of normal neurological functions like yawning and reflexes. 

For now she's happy, healthy, she eats (I have to feed her but I think i can teach her to eat on her own.) She poops and pees and hardly ever cries. She's spoiled, always wants to be on my lap... normal puppy stuff.  I don't think she'll ever be able to walk because I can tell her motor signals are messed up. If I tickle her on her left side, she tries to bite at me on the right side. But she CAN walk if I hold her up, so I'm going to see if my husband can maybe build her a little walker. 

All in all I think she will have a very full life. The vet said if she does have the problem in her brain that eventually it will kill her but for now she's not in any pain so I don't see a reason why she can't have a chance. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mrs.salazar (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's my baby. I named her Tumblelina.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

She's beautiful and I'm glad you are giving her a chance.

Just remember though, that neurological issues CAN change and CAN improve..the brain is kindof plastic and can reroute some of the pathways as long as continued stimulation is given. What this means is massage, movement, touch, and having her stand for very short periods (with you supporting her belly etc), touching her feet. It's basically puppy rehab. She may never be normal, but if she continues to make progress and makes it through the initial stages you may be able to help her become much stronger and physically able than if you didn't stimulate those neurons. 

Good luck...I'm pulling for litte Tumblelina!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I agree with Cracker.. I don't know if there are actually canine physiotherapists, but I'd definitely do some research into it and see what can be done along that avenue.

Just did a super quick google.. maybe have a look at this site, see if you can find something in your area: http://www.caninerehabinstitute.com/


----------

